# I did it..



## ColorMike (Dec 12, 2010)

Just got an Ar-15... Cant wait tell saturday.. So I can get out and shoot it....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good for you Mike, take some pics of your new toy to share with us. And don't forget the range photos.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Congrats Mike and enjoy !! Like Don says pics .......


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Where are the pics? You will be hooked on the AR's now.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

We're just razzin' you Mike, it's really easy to upload pics on this site though, unless you have an etch-a-sketch.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey Mike--- give us a hint on what "Evil Black Rifle"you picked up?.









Yer be'in pretty funny this morn'in there Don.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

ColorMike said:


> Just got an Ar-15... Cant wait tell saturday.. So I can get out and shoot it....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I mentioned no names* CAT !!*


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Rowrrrr !!!!


----------



## ColorMike (Dec 12, 2010)

As soon as I get some pic's I will post them....


----------

